# So if Copper is Toxic...?



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

So if copper is toxic, what kind of plant micro nutrient fertilizer do you all use and where do you get it? And does Plantex CMS+B has copper?


----------



## jargonchipmunk (Oct 25, 2008)

copper is not toxic in the doses you'd be using with plantex. I believe it has 0.001 copper or some such. I use it on my planted tank with cherry red shrimp and they're doing fine, and breeding as usual. The plants use it up LONG before it has a chance to accumulate or anything. Afterall, there is copper in the stream beds where a lot of crustaceans come from, just not in the concentrations that you'll find in the ick medications and things like that. (or with copper piping in a house and tank water sitting still with no plants) I wouldn't worry at all about the amount of copper in plantex though.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

too much fert is bad in any event, but the doses in sea chem and whatnot is fine. I use it, I still have shrimp.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Great, Thanks for the help.


----------



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

So if my house has copper pipes, I may have problem keeping shrimp alive in my tank?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

age cold water. it will leech less copper. I live in an old building and have copper in my pipes. I just do a copper test every now and again for peace of mind.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

I dose occasionally with flourish and iron supplement. As for some food fed to shrimp they also do contain coppers such as copper proteinate which is deemed safe to feed.


----------

